# Temperaturas acima de 40ºC - 2012



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 11:55)

Seria interessante manter um update das localidades que ultrapassam este valor.

Ontem:

Reguengos 42,9ºC
Viana do Alentejo 42,6ºC
Portel 42,2ºC
Mértola 42,1ºC
Alvalade 41,8ºC
Castro Verde 41,6ºC
Beja 41,6ºC
Alvega 41,6ºC
Amareleja 41,6ºC
Almodôvar 41,4ºC
Coruche 41,3ºC
Mora 41,3ºC
Alcoutim 41,1ºC
Pegões 41,0ºC
Avis 40,9ºC
Alcácer do Sal 40,7ºC
Elvas 40,7ºC
Zebreira 40,4ºC
Portalegre 40,4ºC
Pinhão 40,3ºC
Mirandela 40,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2012 às 16:04)

Os dias 25 e 26 de Junho foram mesmo os mais quentes do mês.

Mapa das máximas do dia 25, complementando a informação postada pelo Skizzo.








Máximas de Junho, segundo o boletim mensal.
(Máximas das 9h às 9h)






Máximas de Junho vs máximos absolutos:


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2012 às 16:14)

Dia *16 de Julho*:

40,9ºC - Pegões
40,9ºC - Tomar, Valdonas
40,9ºC - Viana do Alentejo
40,7ºC - Amareleja
40,6ºC - Mora
40,2ºC - Régua, Cambres
40,0ºC - Lousã (aeródromo)
40,1ºC - Alvalade


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2012 às 09:57)

*17 de Julho*

43,6ºC - Lousã, aeródromo
43,5ºC - Tomar, Valdonas
43,3ºC - Alvega
42,5ºC - Régua, Cambres
42,4ºC - Mora
42,3ºC - Rio Maior
42,2ºC - Amareleja
42,1ºC - Alvalade
42,1ºC - Avis, Benavila
41,9ºC - Coruche
41,9ºC - Santarém, cidade
41,9ºC - Santarém, Fonte Boa
41,8ºC - Pegões
41,6ºC - Anadia
41,6ºC - Pinhão, Santa Bárbara
41,6ºC - Viana do Alentejo
41,3ºC - Portel
41,1ºC - Beja
41,0ºC - Castro Verde, N.Corvo
40,9ºC - Ansião
40,8ºC - Mirandela
40,7ºC - Portalegre, cidade
40,7ºC - Reguengos, S. Pedro do Corval
40,6ºC - Alcácer do Sal, Barrosinha
40,6ºC - Elvas
40,5ºC - Coimbra, Bencanta
40,5ºC - Évora, aeródromo
40,5ºC - Mértola, Vale Formoso
40,3ºC - Leiria, aeródromo
40,3ºC - Monção, Valinha

Lisboa e Porto:
39,6ºC - Lisboa (G.Coutinho)
39,0ºC - Porto (S.Gens)

Mapa






--------------------------

Destaque também para as mínimas >23ºC:

29,0ºC - Portalegre, cidade
27,9ºC - Portalegre
25,8ºC - Proença-a-Nova, P.Moitas
25,2ºC - Sintra, Pena
25,3ºC - Zebreira
23,7ºC - Ansião
23,6ºC - Faro, aeroporto
23,5ºC - Santarém, cidade
23,3ºC - Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão
23,2ºC - Lisboa, Geofísico
23,1ºC - Castelo Branco

Mapa


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jul 2012 às 10:10)

Boas, ontem em Coja - 43.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2012 às 13:21)

*18 de Julho*

41,7ºC - Alvega
41,7ºC - Mirandela
41,7ºC - Viana do Alentejo
41,6ºC - Amareleja
41,6ºC - Portalegre, cidade
41,5ºC - Avis, Benavila
41,5ºC - Reguengos, S. Pedro do Corval
41,2ºC - Elvas
41,0ºC - Pinhão
40,8ºC - Portel, Oriola
40,5ºC - Mora
40,4ºC - Mértola, Vale Formoso
40,4ºC - Zebreira
40,3ºC - Aldeia Souto, Quinta Lageosa,
40,3ºC - Fundão
40,1ºC - Estremoz
40,0ºC - Beja
40,0ºC - Pegões


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2012 às 22:24)

Impressionante ver listagens tão longas e valores tão persistentemente altos.
Sinceramente não esperava que se chegasse a tanto.
Isto em zonas que nem são as mais quentes ( que ainda não têm estações meteorológicas).
Os mapas dão-nos claramente conta dessa realidade.


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2012 às 13:55)

Dia 19:

Temperaturas às 16h00:

Amareleja – 41,2 ºC
Reguengos (S. Pedro do Corval) – 40,9 ºC
Elvas – 40,3 ºC
Viana do Alentejo – 40,1 ºC

Fonte: IM

Se alguém tiver os valores máximos do dia 19, por favor e se quiser, coloque-os aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2012 às 14:06)

*19 de Julho*

41,7ºC - Reguengos, S. Pedro do Corval
41,6ºC - Amareleja
40,7ºC - Elvas
40,7ºC - Viana do Alentejo
40,1ºC - Mértola, Vale Formoso
40,0ºC - Beja


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2012 às 08:31)

Dia 20 e 21 não tenho dados.

*22 de Julho*
40,7ºC - Amareleja


----------



## belem (27 Jul 2012 às 21:14)

Dia 22:

Uma estação ( COTR) da zona de Serpa ( mas não no vale do Guadiana), registou 40,5.

Na Herdade dos Lameirões, também no planalto alentejano, registou-se 40,0ºc.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Ago 2012 às 02:48)

8 de Agosto

Pinhão - 40,0ºC

9 de Agosto

Amareleja - 41,6ºC
Pinhão - 41,4ºC
Elvas - 40,9ºC
Alvega - 40,5ºC
Zebreira - 40,1ºC
Portalegre (cidade) - 40,1ºC
Reguengos - 40,1ºC
Mora - 40,0ºC


----------



## Skizzo (11 Ago 2012 às 13:05)

10 de Agosto

Elvas - 44,3ºC
Alcoutim - 42,8ºC
Almodôvar - 42,6ºC
Amareleja - 42,3ºC
Reguengos - 41,8ºC
Castro Verde - 41,6ºC
Mértola - 41,5ºC
Aldeia Souto - 41,4ºC
Fundão - 40,8ºC
Zebreira - 40,3ºC
Évora - 40,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2012 às 13:15)

Skizzo disse:


> 10 de Agosto
> 
> Elvas - 44,3ºC
> Alcoutim - 42,8ºC
> ...



Certamente grande parte de nós esperava que os valores mais altos ficassem todos um pouco mais a Sul. 

Elvas foi uma enorme surpresa para esses valores.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Ago 2012 às 13:17)

Sim, a Amareleja desiludiu um pouco.


----------



## J.S. (11 Ago 2012 às 15:52)

Skizzo disse:


> Sim, a Amareleja desiludiu um pouco.



Pois, mas talvez Alte (Agrometeo, Algarve) pode dar uma surpresa.  A media das maximas ate 5/8/12 ali esta 35,5 C. E esta sempre entre as cidades/pontos mais quentes do Portugal. 42,8 no Alcoutim significa que la, num sitio encaixada e baixo, as 44-45 C estiveram possivel ontem penso eu.

Em geral, o aire mais quente (850 hPa) ficou mais ao leste, de Cordoba ate Valencia/Murcia.


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2012 às 17:59)

J.S. disse:


> Pois, mas talvez Alte (Agrometeo, Algarve) pode dar uma surpresa.  A media das maximas ate 5/8/12 ali esta 35,5 C. E esta sempre entre as cidades/pontos mais quentes do Portugal. 42,8 no Alcoutim significa que la, num sitio encaixada e baixo, as 44-45 C estiveram possivel ontem penso eu.
> 
> Em geral, o aire mais quente (850 hPa) ficou mais ao leste, de Cordoba ate Valencia/Murcia.



Martimlongo e não Alcoutim. Alcoutim fica junto ao rio mas a estação está a 30Km desse local exposta ao calor da fornalha alentejana.


----------



## J.S. (11 Ago 2012 às 22:27)

Agreste disse:


> Martimlongo e não Alcoutim. Alcoutim fica junto ao rio mas a estação está a 30Km desse local exposta ao calor da fornalha alentejana.



Eu sei, mas Alte estaquase sempre mais quente. Martim Longo fica a quase 300 m altitude....Alte a 175 m.
E esta mais quente,talvez, porque esta no outro lado do Serra Mu (ao sul). Mas vamos a ver....So penso que esta possivel, não estou certo.


----------



## belem (11 Ago 2012 às 23:18)

Alcoutim é bastante mais quente (em média) que Martim Longo.

E se é para imaginar quando poderia estar numa zona baixa próxima de Martim Longo durante esse dia de calor, imaginem nas zonas baixas junto a Elvas ( que fica a 300 metros de altitude ou mais) em que até esteve mais calor e o desnível de altitudes provavelmente é ainda maior.

Mas bem, não se sabe se esta correlação é assim tão linear, ainda que muitas vezes, deverá ser assim mesmo.
Tudo depende de uma vasta série de fatores.


----------



## J.S. (12 Ago 2012 às 01:26)

belem disse:


> Alcoutim é bastante mais quente (em média) que Martim Longo.
> 
> E se é para imaginar quando poderia estar numa zona baixa próxima de Martim Longo durante esse dia de calor, imaginem nas zonas baixas junto a Elvas ( que fica a 300 metros de altitude ou mais) em que até esteve mais calor e o desnível de altitudes provavelmente é ainda maior.
> 
> ...



BAdajoz Aeropuerto fica a 185 m en não ha zonas mais baixas que esta. A Tx fui de 43,3 C....


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2012 às 01:45)

Skizzo disse:


> 10 de Agosto
> 
> Elvas - 44,3ºC



Esta temperatura fica a 0,2 ºC de temperatura máxima registada na Estação do Caia no dia 22 de Julho de 1995:

23-07-1995 9:00	44.5 ºC 

Fonte: INAG

*Já agora outras curiosidades desta estação:*

Temp. mínimas superiores a 30,0 ºC

28-07-1973 9:00	30.9
31-07-1973 9:00	31.1
14-08-1973 9:00	33.5
11-08-1973 9:00	33.6
27-07-1973 9:00	34.8

Temp. mínimas mais baixas

20-01-1976 9:00	-4.7
02-01-1971 9:00	-4.8
03-12-1980 9:00	-5.0
19-01-1994 9:00	-5.0
23-12-1993 9:00	-6.0


----------



## Skizzo (12 Ago 2012 às 05:50)

Se fosse uma estação oficial, essas seriam as temperaturas minimais mais elevadas do país


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2012 às 11:16)

Skizzo disse:


> Se fosse uma estação oficial, essas seriam as temperaturas minimais mais elevadas do país



Sim  porque em Portalegre as temperaturas minimas foram bem mais baixas nesses dias (aqui e aqui).

Devia primeiro ter feito a comparação com os dados de Portalegre; as minhas desculpas ...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2012 às 12:35)

*11 de Agosto*

Temperatura Máxima

*Vila Real de Santo António* - 40,0 ºC


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2012 às 17:26)

Seria interessante era ter fotos dessa estação no Caia.


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2012 às 20:27)

Os locais mais quentes de Portugal deevem ser a zona deprimida entre o Caia e Campo Maior, e depois no vale do baixo Guadiana, Pedrogão, Mértola-cidade, Pomarão...


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2012 às 22:43)

J.S. disse:


> BAdajoz Aeropuerto fica a 185 m en não ha zonas mais baixas que esta. A Tx fui de 43,3 C....



Pois, existem mais fatores além da altitude.




stormy disse:


> Os locais mais quentes de Portugal devem ser a zona deprimida entre o Caia e Campo Maior, e depois no vale do baixo Guadiana, Pedrogão, Mértola-cidade, Pomarão...



Stormy

Já existe bastante informação sobre esse assunto no tópico dos 50ºc.
Em relação a Mértola cidade, por exemplo, discordo.
Se fores ao local percebes porquê.


----------



## J.S. (13 Ago 2012 às 15:21)

belem disse:


> Pois, existem mais fatores além da altitude.
> 
> Stormy
> 
> ...



Eu esteve ali..não sei porque esta impossivel??? Esta a 25 m sobre nivel do mar...Encaixada....Porqie não?

Olha, tems razão que ha um outro topic (50 C o mais etc). Oke...so quero dizer que Portugal, com muitas montanhas e ribeiras encaixadas esta interesante E dificil. Como muitos dizeram aqui: não temos estações neste vales, que esta necessario par estar certo. Como ja disse um desde um ano: quando ha pessoas que podem ajudar-me quero installar algumas dataloggers, tal como eu faço aqui na Holanda.

Os sitios mais interessantes, para mim, estão no Algarve (perto de Portela ou Fernandilho) no vale de Odeleite. Esta encaixada ao sul pelas "montanhas" ate 500 m. No NO temos o Serra Mu. Portanto: esta dificil pela brisa do mar entrar esta vale (penso eu). E com vento de Norte o Noroeste, a temperatura pode subir um pouco mais...E verdadeira uma area desconhecido penso eu. A altitude e so 120-150 m...
Alte, a 20 km norte de Albufeira (estação da Sagra) que fica mais ao oeste e muito mais aberto, tem temperaturas quase igual que os sitios mais quentes no Alentejo. E esta a 120-150 m.  

Alcoutim esta interesante tambem. A vale do Rio chança, directamente ao sul do Ficalho a 125-150 m.....Moura (vale do Murtega/Murtigão) a 80 m. Juromenha talvez. Esta vale ao leste de Castelo Branco. Etc. Ha muitas.

Agora, para mim, os mais interessantes estão no Vale Guadiana e estas ribeiras (Odeleite) em Algarve. Porque o vento esta muitas vezes entre O en N. 
Quem sabe? Talvez, um dia...temos estações la!


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2012 às 20:32)

Eu não acho que a cidade de Mértola esteja numa zona assim muito encaixada.
Contudo, no lado Este da cidade ( mas já fora dela), existe um vale encaixado ( Guadiana), ainda que não me pareça que seja assim muito quente.
Penso que há outras zonas do Guadiana mais quentes.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2012 às 23:32)

Voltando ao tema do tópico ... 







© 2012 | COTR - Centro Operativo e de Tecnologia de Regadio


----------

